# digitrax sdh164



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

I have this decoder in a loco with sound and was working well but was changing the bulbs to LED and now the sound doesnt work? is it possible to short out the sound thru the speaker to the decoder? the lights and all motor functions still work, just not sound? any ideas?

Thanks G


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi bgoatsw,

Ah my favourite decoder???

I wouldn't have one as a gift, I have had the same problem with these and have sent them back to Digitrax and they have been replaced time and time again, Digitrax now sends me one without my sending one back to them.
The problem seems to be the amp chip, if I hold the speaker to my ear I can hear the whistle sound and the chuff sound, also if I change cv60 the diesel sound is there, and I have full motor control, but no sound.
Hold the speaker to your ear and see if you can hear anything, if you can, then send it back to Digitrax for a new one.
Another thing, if you touch the decoder, is there a place where it feels hot, I took off the heat shrink off one and you cannot keep your finger on the chip as it gets way too hot, (one of my many replacements)


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks Smokey for the reply, It did have great sound, I would put it on the track and could hear the engine, bell horn etc very clear and plenty loud. But after taking shell off and on and changin to LEDs, i cant hear anything, has motor and light functions though? that why was wondering if the sound shorted out thru speaker opening?, if that is possible. Should i send it back to Digitrax? 
thanks again G


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi bgoatsw,

My ones worked good too then one day there was no sound but everything else was ok, I checked the cv's and nothing had changed I then emailed Digitrax and they said it was faulty and to return it and they replaced it, since then I have had several ones with all the same results.
I would send it back to Digitrax for warranty as they are very good and you will have no problem there, you might email the service dept first if you wish.


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

hey Smokey, Thanks a lot for your help, this forum really is a god send. I have sent in other decoders to digitrax and am really happy about thier return policy, i just never had this sound problem before. How will i go about getting replaced the programmed sound i had it set to? the engine type, thanks G


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi bgoatsw,

If it is one of the Digitrax soundloader files you may ask them if they could load it in for you, they may charge you for it though, if it is not one of their files then you might have to find someone with a PR3 who can load it for you. I was thinking that NIMT may be able to help you out there but Idaho is not close by Oregon, you may have to invest in a PR3.


----------

